

ITunes update screws text. Official solution: remove all your third-party fonts - cesare
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3042

======
alttab
Maybe whomever created that page meant "temporary work around." this is
definitely better than nothing, but is definitely laughable at best if it's
not followed up with a patch.

~~~
clicks
(whoever*; 'whomever' would be used if it was on the receiving end of the
action, e.g., 'I will vote for whomever they endorse')

~~~
stilist
Honestly, nobody cares about ‘whom’. It’s dead, along with ‘thou’ and a bunch
of other archaic nonsense.

In the real world it’s just ‘who’.

~~~
chancho
This is crap. 'Thou' is part of a whole class of pronouns (2nd person
informal) that are completely absent from all modern speech and writing.
'Whom' is the objective form of 'who'. I/me, he/him, she/her, we/us,
they/them, who/whom. It's not used very often in speech, but it's used every
day in formal writing and thus very much alive. There is no disagreement among
educated speakers of the language as to which usage is correct and which is
incorrect, only disagreement as to which is acceptable in context. Celebrating
it's death is celebrating ignorance.

~~~
windsurfer
English, like every other language on earth, is defined by its users. It
evolves over time.

~~~
dbz
Very true. In my life time I hope to see "they/their" as both singular and
plural. It would save me a lot of time because I dislike having to write "he
or her," "his or hers," or think of a creative way to write around the idea
completely.

I also hope to see the alienation of the comma-quotation rules (always
inside). -Maybe I ask for too much

------
sanitybit
Unofficial Solution: Remove iTunes.

~~~
dbz
There is plenty of good music playing software; furthermore, one may end up
saving money by not paying the itunes store =]

I like this unofficial solution.

~~~
ugh
Um, you have to use the iTunes store? Why does everyone always assume that as
soon as one uses iTunes, music is also bought that way? I used iTunes for a
long time without ever buying anything there.

~~~
dbz
You're right, I shouldn't assume that; however, I bet that the majority of the
users of itunes use the store _because_ the itunes store has the most buyers
of any music store (that fact was true when I read it, but it may have
changed, but if it did change, itunes would still be one of the leaders)

------
JangoSteve
I got halfway through reading all the comments on this thread and forgot what
the original story was about (hint: it's not about the proper use and history
of the English language). Hopefully this comment will find its way to appear
halfway down the comment thread (strategic up/downvoting please), so that it
can perform its public service of reminding you, "You are currently reading
the 'iTunes font removal solution' comment thread."

------
elblanco
I'm not sure I understand how this could happen - it certainly can't be a bug
since, I dunno, installing and running the software would show this behavior,
and Apple must have some kind of rudimentary QA in place for one of their
flagship products.

Maybe I'm not understanding Apple's attention to detail and design concept (as
usual) in this case.

~~~
kqr2
In order to take into account various computer configurations, e.g. the use of
3rd party fonts, they should conduct external beta tests before releasing it
to the general public.

------
maxklein
I actually tried this, because I have the problem, and it does not solve the
problem on Windows 7. The text is still garbled.

------
telemachos
And, the winner of the "most unintentionally ironic" disclaimer on a webpage
is:

 _Important: Mention of third-party websites and products is for informational
purposes only and constitutes neither an endorsement nor a recommendation.
Apple assumes no responsibility with regard to the selection, performance or
use of information or products found at third-party websites. Apple provides
this only as a convenience to our users. Apple has not tested the information
found on these sites and makes no representations regarding its accuracy or
reliability. There are risks inherent in the use of any information or
products found on the Internet, and Apple assumes no responsibility in this
regard. Please understand that a third-party site is independent from Apple
and that Apple has no control over the content on that website. Please contact
the vendor for additional information._

------
watt
Cure seems to be worse than the disease.

------
buugs
Well that is terrible, why would that be an official solution rather than
reverting back to old font rendering system or removing a specific font that
is causing issue.

This is like setting a banking website to use a non readable font using css
and asking the user to remove that font or disable css to use online banking.
(Though Itunes should be less important than banking it is the only example I
could think of.. maybe email would be better).

------
w1ntermute
It's not a bug, it's a _feature_.

